Ask HN: Tips for creating good questions in surveys for market research - casper345
======
itamarst
You may benefit from reading [https://medium.com/mule-design/on-
surveys-5a73dda5e9a0](https://medium.com/mule-design/on-surveys-5a73dda5e9a0)
(she also wrote a book: [https://abookapart.com/products/just-enough-
research](https://abookapart.com/products/just-enough-research))

